# Its home!!



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

before my trip to Frackville I had talked to a lady about purchasing her toro 824 powershift. she was asking $400 and it did have electric start but its over two hours drive time to go pick it up near kzoo, mi. I looked on CL Tuesday and ther it was, a toro powershift with electric start. this one was in davisburg, mi, an hour north of me and the guy only wanted $100 for it. I made the drive and picked it up this morning. looks are average, it needs skids, and the starter motor works but the gear is shot but it does run good. i'll post some pic's later right now I've got to unload it off the van


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Good score, but we need pictures!!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

MAZEL TOV there my gear jamming POWERSHIFTING compadre from the motor city.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> before my trip to Frackville I had talked to a lady about purchasing her toro 824 powershift. she was asking $400 and it did have electric start but its over two hours drive time to go pick it up near kzoo, mi. I looked on CL Tuesday and ther it was, a toro powershift with electric start. this one was in davisburg, mi, an hour north of me and the guy only wanted $100 for it. I made the drive and picked it up this morning. looks are average, it needs skids, and the starter motor works but the gear is shot but it does run good. i'll post some pic's later right now I've got to unload it off the van


 TIME to update your machines to there MY COMPADRE..


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

LET me know if you need anything for it. we will get it humming like A DETROIT DIESEL 4 u..


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Great score, William! Heckuva deal! We want pix!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> TIME to update your machines to there MY COMPADRE..


seeing that I need room in the garage I talked my buddy into selling another friend of ours his 7hp craftsman ( it just needs belts ) so he can buy my 826 and another friend wants me to hold my craftsman for him so my signature will be changing soon. I took somemore pic's after getting the 824 unloaded now I need to upload the pic's on the computer then send them to imageshack for hosting


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

well how about that, the new imageshack will not let me upload anymore pic's
serial number is 3901370 making it a 1993
engine is a Tecumseh hm80-155337p
I did email powershift93 some pic's I took


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> I did email powershift93 some pic's I took


Wow, feel like I'm in a queue for bread in the old USSR. 


(  )


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Wow, feel like I'm in a queue for bread in the old USSR.
> 
> 
> (  )


if I had your email address I would have sent pic's to you also. i'll have to see if I have joes email address too


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I haven't figured out how to post a pic using photobucket so here are a couple of links to try
<a href="Toro Xl 824 Photo by detdrbuzzard | Photobucket" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee381/detdrbuzzard/20140510_121308.jpg" border="0" alt="toro xl 824 photo 20140510_121308.jpg"/></a>


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Attempt to link for Doctor D.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Just what you need! Another snow blower. 
Though a nice addition to your family.

What is the wire for in the chute? 
Some kind of deflector to catch stones or newspapers from being throw out?


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

my 86 toro 824 has that same wire also


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

43128 said:


> my 86 toro 824 has that same wire also


And it is for? 

Maybe to stop you from reaching in with your hand?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The one inside the chute , , , it's a finger protector.

Are those tie wraps on the starter ?? (And now the picking begins !! )
.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

YUCK!

Finger licking good?


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

all i know is it made my toro clog up faster until i did the impeller kit


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Big Ed said:


> Just what you need! Another snow blower.
> Though a nice addition to your family.
> 
> What is the wire for in the chute?
> Some kind of deflector to catch stones or newspapers from being throw out?


 TORO used them as a guard so people don't stick there hand down that far. now days they put that stupid ugly shovel thing on the housing.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Here are the rest of the pic's. so kissa frog does not feel left out.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> TORO used them as a guard so people don't stick there hand down that far. now days they put that stupid ugly shovel thing on the housing.


The guy with the mangled hand probably invented that chute cleaner shovel a little to late and is using his royalties to pay the doctor bills.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> Here are the rest of the pic's. so kissa frog does not feel left out.


Too late, I'm so upset I can't even talk about it  But thanks for the photos


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Grunt said:


> The guy with the mangled hand probably invented that chute cleaner shovel a little to late and is using his royalties to pay the doctor bills.


 YEAHHHHHH I think you are right on that one there. GRUNT


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

43128 said:


> my 86 toro 824 has that same wire also


all of my toro 521's have the chute guard and one is an '86 the other two are '87
thanks for posting my pic's guys but why couldn't I link them


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Big Ed said:


> Just what you need! Another snow blower.
> Though a nice addition to your family.
> 
> What is the wire for in the chute?
> Some kind of deflector to catch stones or newspapers from being throw out?


why's everybody always pickin' on me  
I always thought the wire helped direct snow up the chute but what do I know


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> why's everybody always pickin' on me


Hey, better you than me !!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I don't know what the deal is with the zip ties on the starter motor. i'll be pulling the starter motor off to replace the plastic gear but the 8hp Tecumseh pull starts much easier then the 8hp briggs on the 826


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> I don't know what the deal is with the zip ties on the starter motor. i'll be pulling the starter motor off to replace the plastic gear but the 8hp Tecumseh pull starts much easier then the 8hp briggs on the 826


 BETTER check the compression on it. check to see if there are bolts holding in the starter too.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

My guess is the starter might have started to come loose from the mounting plate or tabs but it just looked curious and now I'm looking forward to what you find when you go to remove it.
Just scored an 8/27 Murray on ebay for a buck so I'm trying to arrange when to pickup. Engine is supposed to run but augers dead. I'm still scared if it's going to be in as good shape as the photo. Will likely just use the motor for a tiller I picked up last year and have been working on and some parts for others.

It's always interesting how close a sellers description comes to the actual machine you go see.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> BETTER check the compression on it. check to see if there are bolts holding in the starter too.


 DON'T forget about your DIFFY KIT there.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I haven't forgotten about the diffy kit and the compression is good but seems like the the tecumseh has a compression release and the briggs does not


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

are you doing an impeller kit?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> BETTER check the compression on it. check to see if there are bolts holding in the starter too.


Why check the compression if it pull starts *easier*? It would be more difficult to start if the compression was low. I do know that all of those Briggs 8 HP engines seem to be more difficult. The one on my old Gilson was about the easiest startimg briggs 8 that I've ever seen but you had to know how tk do it. Tecumsehs with the primer bulb almost always start on 1st pull or two for me.

William, my Briggs was a 1978 and it had a compression release.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> DON'T forget about your DIFFY KIT there.





detdrbuzzard said:


> if I had your email address I would have sent pic's to you also. i'll have to see if I have joes email address too


Saw your pix William. Good looking machine. But, Toro *never* did make an ugly machine.


----------



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

detdrbuzzard, real nice score! cant believe you got that for so cheap, it's in great condition.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Buttchet said:


> detdrbuzzard, real nice score! cant believe you got that for so cheap, it's in great condition.


I thought it would be in rough shape, boy was I surprised


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

micah68kj said:


> Why check the compression if it pull starts *easier*? It would be more difficult to start if the compression was low. I do know that all of those Briggs 8 HP engines seem to be more difficult. The one on my old Gilson was about the easiest startimg briggs 8 that I've ever seen but you had to know how tk do it. Tecumsehs with the primer bulb almost always start on 1st pull or two for me.
> 
> William, my Briggs was a 1978 and it had a compression release.


you Gilson and my toro 826 have the same 8hp briggs just on different year machines. I'm not saying the briggs doesn't have compression release but its much easier to cold start the Tecumseh with the pull start than the briggs. while red is not one of my favorite colors its ok seeing I get a toro in exchange


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

43128 said:


> are you doing an impeller kit?


I have checked the clearance and it does need an impeller kit, i'll have to get one for it before it gets cold


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> I have checked the clearance and it does need an impeller kit, i'll have to get one for it before it gets cold


before going hog wild on that impeller kit. those powershifts are rated to pitch that snow 40ft. and if that impeller gets damaged from what ever the retail price is between $ 180.00 to $ 200.00 for a replacement one. just running that one up the old flag pole for everybody out there.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Better give it a wash, polish and wax job on there to.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

my toro 824 has an impeller kit on it and it throws at least three times as far as it did before


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> well how about that, the new imageshack will not let me upload anymore pic's
> serial number is 3901370 making it a 1993
> engine is a Tecumseh hm80-155337p
> I did email powershift93 some pic's I took


 maybe we should call you POWERSHIFT93.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

43128 said:


> my toro 824 has an impeller kit on it and it throws at least three times as far as it did before


oh I beleave you, the gap between the impeller blade and the housing is large enough that I can get my pinky finger between them but I've got plenty of time to put an impeller kit on it


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> I have checked the clearance and it does need an impeller kit, i'll have to get one for it before it gets cold


Is it supposed to get cold soon? 
You have the whole summer. 
I hate the thought of the 100 plus, & high humidity days that will soon be upon us. 

My Dad bought a snow blower years ago, I forget what kind it was but it was a big one over 32" he paid around $1200 for it. He soon found out that it was too big for him. When he saw my little 22" craftsman he wanted to trade. I don't know if he was kidding or not. He has be gone now for 5 years. The machine had real low hours on it.
When I went to see Mom on Mothers day I was going to offer some money for it.
I then found out my sister GAVE it away!
Needless to say we got into it!

I think it was a Toro? I think it had a Honda engine?
Did Toro's have Honda engines anytime?


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I am no expert on Toro's, but I don't believe they did.

Honda's did though.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I haven't seen a toro snowblower with a Honda motor on it. seems like toro used Tecumseh motors starting in the early '80's
your sister gave away your dads snowblower, if it were my sister she would still be having a hard time breathing


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> maybe we should call you POWERSHIFT93.


there is only one powershift93 and you are it my friend


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I tried to become a PowerShift owner like Detdrbuzzard but I wasn't fast enough. I replied in under a few hours but it was gone. At $20 bucks and it's condition I kind of expected that.
Powershift93, it isn't in your garage is it 
Toro 828 snowblower $20****sold***
.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i was al set to go get the powershift for $400 out near kzoo but something told me to keep an eye on CL and one would show up for $250. I had been in contact with the toro owner in kzoo since my trip out to moonshine but for one reason or another couldn't make it out there. keep an eye out for one and it will show up kiss4a frog and ths powershift that has the 828. I was trying to gain some room in the garage so I went for an 824


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Big Ed said:


> Is it supposed to get cold soon?
> You have the whole summer.
> I hate the thought of the 100 plus, & high humidity days that will soon be upon us.
> 
> ...


 never had Honda engines on the 2- stage snowblowers. the lawn mowers have them.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I tried to become a PowerShift owner like Detdrbuzzard but I wasn't fast enough. I replied in under a few hours but it was gone. At $20 bucks and it's condition I kind of expected that.
> Powershift93, it isn't in your garage is it
> Toro 828 snowblower $20****sold***
> .


 4 20 DOLLARS to get that would be the greatest steal of a 1000 lifetimes.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> 4 20 DOLLARS to get that would be the greatest steal of a 1000 lifetimes.


 NO I Wish I had seen it..


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

43128 said:


> my toro 824 has an impeller kit on it and it throws at least three times as far as it did before


what is the model # if it is what I am thinking those do not pitch as far as the powershifts do.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

There is a 10-28 POWERSHIFT on craigslist in EAU CLAIRE WIS.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

38080


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Yes but for that kind of money (almost 500) there is this one I have my eye on, 1232 and in better condition, 25 bucks more and still under 500  
.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

43128 said:


> 38080


powerthrow- 38083, 1997- 1999
powershift- 38540, 1988 - 1998
824- 38080, 1979 - 1990
yours is the last of the large drum auger machines and having to shift to neutral to stop the motion of the mahines
the powerthrow an powershift have smaller drum augers and the levers on the handlebars control the motion of the auger and wheels but all have too much of a gap between the impeller blades and housing


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Yes but for that kind of money (almost 500) there is this one I have my eye on, 1232 and in better condition, 25 bucks more and still under 500
> .


YEAHHHHHHHHHHHH that 1 is a beauty. there was a 11-32 for sale up in little falls. but they wanted 700 4 it. and I HATE driving up NORTH...


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

MAN!!! this thread is HOTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!! every time I start a thread all I get is the sound of foghorns in the distance.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> MAN!!! this thread is HOTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!! every time I start a thread all I get is the sound of foghorns in the distance.


I think my thread has been hijacked


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> I think my thread has been hijacked


Who are you again 


Oh yah, the *OP*, sorry. Just posting my dream to be just like you, a Power Shift owner when I grow up. Ended up getting my Ebay $1.00 running, working Murray 827 instead. It's a far cry from a Toro but for a buck how do you go wrong ??

You need to post some progress on your new machine !! The impeller mod install or the dif kit, anything, something. We're just killing time waiting on *YOU*


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i knew one of you would bite if I posted about jacking my post  
well the only progress I've made so far is an oil change, I used mobile 1 5w 30
maybe powershift93 will make me a home made impeller kit


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> i knew one of you would bite if I posted about jacking my post
> well the only progress I've made so far is an oil change, I used mobile 1 5w 30
> maybe powershift93 will make me a home made impeller kit


 yeah I can but I can't get around to it till some time in june.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Who are you again
> 
> 
> Oh yah, the *OP*, sorry. Just posting my dream to be just like you, a Power Shift owner when I grow up. Ended up getting my Ebay $1.00 running, working Murray 827 instead. It's a far cry from a Toro but for a buck how do you go wrong ??
> ...


 JUST break down and get that 12-32. sell a couple of your other snowblowers.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> yeah I can but I can't get around to it till some time in june.


I don't know if I can wait that long the way the weather is around here


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> I don't know if I can wait that long the way the weather is around here


 the weather changes faster here in MINNESOTA then it does in the motor city.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> JUST break down and get that 12-32. sell a couple of your other snowblowers.


I really want to. I do get tired of working on my own broken stuff. I keep checking it out waiting for him to make a drop in price. Figure it's not very likely he's going to get a buyer with $500 cash in the summer.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

wait awhile then make him an offer


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I really want to. I do get tired of working on my own broken stuff. I keep checking it out waiting for him to make a drop in price. Figure it's not very likely he's going to get a buyer with $500 cash in the summer.


 500 is still a steal for that. brand new they were 2000.00 dollars.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I GUESS kissafrog is not going to get that POWERSHIFT after all. I think I will add it to my collection then.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm taking a break from power equipment and starting a "Green" lawn maintenance company. I only have one goat right now but it cuts and fertilizes at the same time. Want to grow the business but I need a bigger bike !!
.
.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

nah, you dont need a bigger bike, just some rope, a wagon, and scrap metal to keep them happy!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I'm taking a break from power equipment and starting a "Green" lawn maintenance company. I only have one goat right now but it cuts and fertilizes at the same time. Want to grow the business but I need a bigger bike !!
> .
> .


I thought you were trying to be like me, I use a toro lawnmower


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Only trying to be like you as far as owning a Power shift. I don't want to loose my identity and end up with my photo on a post office wall or get beamed up like a Heavens Gate follower 
Besides, the goat needs the work.
.
.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Only trying to be like you as far as owning a Power shift. I don't want to loose my identity and end up with my photo on a post office wall or get beamed up like a Heavens Gate follower
> Besides, the goat needs the work.
> .
> .


 good news, my pic isn't on the post office wall anymore


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> good news, my pic isn't on the post office wall anymore


 STILL waiting on the post office one. that says WANTED DEAD OR ALIVE.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Well at least its not your picture on the side of a milk carton.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

you guys are just ganging up on me this week


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> you guys are just ganging up on me this week


You need to turn that frown upside down 
.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> You need to turn that frown upside down
> .


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


>


 STILL have not got rid of that crapsman yet.????????????


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I know years of drugs can cloud a persons thinking but why in the world would anyone get rid of the best built and most reliable (SEARS CRAFTSMAN) snow blower they own ??

1-toro2450E-38419. 1-craftsman-536887251
1-toro3000E-38435. 1-toro 3650E-38445
1-toro 521E-38052 . 2-toro 521r -38052
1-toro 826E-38150 . 1- powerliteE-38175
1-toro xl 824E-38540

Now the fur is going to fly 
.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> STILL have not got rid of that crapsman yet.????????????


not yet, the guy buying it works seven days a week and asked me to hold it for him


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I know years of drugs can cloud a persons thinking but why in the world would anyone get rid of the best built and most reliable (SEARS CRAFTSMAN) snow blower they own ??
> 
> 1-toro2450E-38419. 1-craftsman-536887251
> 1-toro3000E-38435. 1-toro 3650E-38445
> ...


one thing I can tell you about my craftsman is its never broken down or needed any repairs


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> STILL have not got rid of that crapsman yet.????????????


What you say?!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Big Ed said:


> What you say?!
> View attachment 16050


 HEY BIG ED where did u get that boxing guy. I like that.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I remember hiding under the desks practicing for if there was ever a nuclear threat imminent. 
That would have helped a lot if there ever was.

Wait, I remember when everyone hid under the desks I had to pull the blinds shut!
I would have been dead!
I guess the teachers really did hate me.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> HEY BIG ED where did u get that boxing guy. I like that.


I already told you the last time you asked, I forgot where it is now. 
That IS MINE, you can't have it. 

Hmmm, second thought how much would you pay me for one?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Big Ed said:


> I remember hiding under the desks practicing for if there was ever a nuclear threat imminent.
> That would have helped a lot if there ever was.
> 
> Wait, I remember when everyone hid under the desks I had to pull the blinds shut!
> ...


 hiding under the desk is not going to help much. since the radiation will KILL U in a matter of minutes.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> hiding under the desk is not going to help much. since the radiation will KILL U in a matter of minutes.


I don't think the radiation would matter.
You would disintegrate well before that, IN THE BLAST. Especially me pulling the shades. 

Poooof, gone in the blink of an eye. 

Right click the boxing icon, choose save image, it will be in your download box, then you have to add each time in a attachment.
Some sites have a lot more smilies things to pick from. Some one here with power of the magic wand could add it to the smilies list if they want.

Tell you the truth I forgot where I found that.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Big Ed said:


> I don't think the radiation would matter.
> You would disintegrate well before that, IN THE BLAST. Especially me pulling the shades.
> 
> Poooof, gone in the blink of an eye.
> ...


 MAHALO there BIG ED..


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Big Ed said:


> I don't think the radiation would matter.
> You would disintegrate well before that, IN THE BLAST. Especially me pulling the shades.
> 
> Poooof, gone in the blink of an eye.
> ...


You know, I think that the current generation has forgot everything related with this. I was in elementary school in the '70's, and less than 15 miles away from Wright Patterson AFB. So along with the tornado drills, we also practiced "disaster" drills. We also lived with jets breaking the sound barrier at recess. That was cool!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It's a whole different world. One of my favorite (60s) Christmas toys was a working missile launching building. The roof would split in half and swing open as the missile rose and then you launched the missile.

That and all the "Civil Defense" shelters with the yellow signs showing you where to take shelter. Stocked with those 17 gallon olive drab water barrels. Like we would survive an attack in a basement hall way of some building or would even want to. I think it was more for propaganda to keep people from freaking out. False sense of security.

Now, most of the missile silos that held intercontinental missiles have been replaced with multi warhead missiles on submarines and the silos sold to rich people prepping for 21 Dec 2012. The undisputed end of the world. Opps, 2013, opps ... what is the next end of days date 

Here is what you can do with all your disposable income: Missile Silo Fixer-Upper Now Swanky Bachelor Pad | Raw File | WIRED
.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

for air raids and such they would take us in the sub-basement of our elementary school. the only thing down there was the boiler and asbestos lined pipes. me and some friends use to talk about it and I told them we would be one of the first to get hit if a nuke were ever dropped on the usa


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I would think that any manufacturing center would have been among second strike targets. military being first.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

db9938 said:


> I would think that any manufacturing center would have been among second strike targets. military being first.


 stop manufacturing of products for the military and what are they going to fight with


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Correct, but it would not remove the war fighting ability. It's not to say that those targets were not important, but rather secondary as they could not directly impose any direct military impedance. 

This of course does not mean that the industrial complexes are not important, they are or were. It is a different priority in the scope of warfare and timing. 

Thankfully, none of this came to fruition.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

db9938 said:


> Correct, but it would not remove the war fighting ability. It's not to say that those targets were not important, but rather secondary as they could not directly impose any direct military impedance.
> 
> This of course does not mean that the industrial complexes are not important, they are or were. It is a different priority in the scope of warfare and timing.
> 
> Thankfully, none of this came to fruition.


I agree otherwise we might not be having this conversation


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

DOC DETROIT when are u going to FINALLYYYYYYYY post your pictures????????????????????


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> DOC DETROIT when are u going to FINALLYYYYYYYY post your pictures????????????????????


 i'm still getting use to using windows 7 & 8.1. i need to resize a bunch of pic's and rename them too before posting them on thr board


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

STILL waiting on those pic's there DETROIT


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I took some new pic's of the xl824 and the 826 last week and uploaded them to the my pic's folder but they are not there anymore. now I have to go back through my emails to find and down load them again


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

ok PS93 here you go


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

a few pic's of the 826 and 824 together


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## peisnowguy (Jan 19, 2014)

Not being a Toro person, why are the Power Shifts so sought after? I see some in our area at a very reasonable price, so convince me of why I should have one. I now have a Ariens and had a Craftsman for 16 years till I bought the Ariens last winter. I sold my Craftsman 11HP/30 inch cause I was scared I would start having problems with it.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

peisnowguy said:


> Not being a Toro person, why are the Power Shifts so sought after? I see some in our area at a very reasonable price, so convince me of why I should have one. I now have a Ariens and had a Craftsman for 16 years till I bought the Ariens last winter. I sold my Craftsman 11HP/30 inch cause I was scared I would start having problems with it.


for the powershift feature itself. the toro powershift models were the top of the line toro snowblowers at the time. looking at the new toro snowblowers with all the plastic and the anti-clog in the bucket ( another plastic housing ) doesn't seem like a good idea to me although I would buy a new toro if I were shopping for a new one but I think ariens would be first on my list cause right now toro doesn't make the size and hp snowblower I want. I would rather have the drum style auger. I'm not saying it won't clog but there is nothing plastic that snow flows through


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

peisnowguy said:


> Not being a Toro person, why are the Power Shifts so sought after? I see some in our area at a very reasonable price, so convince me of why I should have one. I now have a Ariens and had a Craftsman for 16 years till I bought the Ariens last winter. I sold my Craftsman 11HP/30 inch cause I was scared I would start having problems with it.


 THEY are the MAC DADDY of all the snowblowers.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> I took some new pic's of the xl824 and the 826 last week and uploaded them to the my pic's folder but they are not there anymore. now I have to go back through my emails to find and down load them again


 MAHALO there MY POWERSHIFTING COMPADRE from the MOTOR CITY.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> MAHALO there MY POWERSHIFTING COMPADRE from the MOTOR CITY.


I thought you might like my Schwinn also. the bike cost me as much as the water bottle and cage. the seat cost $5 more than the bike


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> I thought you might like my Schwinn also. the bike cost me as much as the water bottle and cage. the seat cost $5 more than the bike


WELL at least it is not gone with the Schwinn.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> WELL at least it is not gone with the Schwinn.


a real knee slapper there
it's about an '85 Schwinn world that I got from a resale shop for $15. the toe clips came off one of my other bikes, $20 for the seat, $15 for the water bottle and cage. I got the rack years before at a bike shop that was going out of business. went and got a cateye cycle computer with cadence and ride it that way for a year then invested in some quick release wheels and a rear cog with better gearing for the roads around here. when the GF wants to go for a bicycle ride the world is my first choice


----------

